# Kelly (Tortadise) Happy Birthday!!



## Jacqui (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish I were Yvonne with her wonderful supply of great birthday pictures, but I am not. I wish I had the words to convey how special I hope this day and all the days in his future are for this person. He is such a kind and gentle soul, who has one of the biggest of hearts. He shares what he has and his knowledge, along with his laughter freely with all of us. His passion for tortoises is endless. Sadly, I don't have those special words to say, so I will go with the most simple one:

*Happy Birthday Kelly!!!​*


----------



## wellington (Mar 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY I totally agree with Jacqui. Enjoy your day.


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

~C


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kelly!!! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## bigred (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday bud


----------



## mctlong (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Mar 2, 2013)

​


----------



## tortadise (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats everyone. *watery eyes* my tort family. Haha All I want is spring to be here.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 2, 2013)

HAPPY B DAY ' Mr. Kelly ..... this makes it 29 right? 


(29 sounds like a good number)


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I hope you get to spend a lot of time in your Greenhouses admiring your work and your tortoises and turtles.
You are a gem!


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy birthday to you! happy birthday to you!!! Happy birthdaaaay dear Kellyyyyyy, happy birthday to youuuuuuu!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha JD 27. But i can go with 29.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 2, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Haha JD 27. But i can go with 29.



27???? heck ... your a youngster!,,,,,,and all this time with as much class and knowledge you present ...I thought you were an old man like me ! 

I stick with 29 ..... have done so the last 20 years! <heh> 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHA"

JD~


----------



## tortadise (Mar 2, 2013)

LOL we do that with my mom. She has been 36 for 18 years.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy belated birthday


----------

